#ubuntu-classroom 2007-08-06
<alecw1> :)
<jrib> hi
<alecw1> jrib, to start an X session I do: ssh -X user@ip
<alecw1> right?
<jrib> are you in X now?
<alecw1> yes
<jrib> alright, in a terminal, type 'echo $DISPLAY'
<alecw1> caitlin@caitlin-laptop:~$ echo $DISPLAY
<alecw1> localhost:10.0
<alecw1> that's what I got.
<jrib> k, that is how things figure out where the X server is running
<jrib> or which you want to use
<alecw1> mmk
<jrib> you can start new screens
<alecw1> cool. How do I lock THAT screen?
<jrib> well if you were to login via ssh into your laptop you'll notice DISPLAY isn't set
<jrib> so you would 'export DISPLAY=:10.0' first
<alecw1> alecwh@aleclaptop:~$ echo $DISPLAY
<alecw1> :0.0
<alecw1> that's what I get locally
<jrib> k
<jrib> then set it to that
<jrib> 'export DISPLAY=:0.0'
<alecw1> in SSH or my local terminal?
<jrib> in ssh
<alecw1> ok
<jrib> since locally it's already set
<alecw1> o
<alecw1> done
<alecw1> now?
<jrib> k, now do: gnome-screensaver-command --help | grep -i lock
<jrib> that should tell you the switch you need to lock the screen
<alecw1> caitlin@caitlin-laptop:~$ gnome-screensaver-command --help | grep -i lock
<alecw1>   -l, --lock                 Tells the running screensaver process to lock the screen immediately
<alecw1>   -i, --inhibit              Inhibit the screensaver from activating.  Command blocks while inhibit is active.
<alecw1> so, --lock ?
<jrib> k, now do 'gnome-screensaver-command -l'
<jrib> sure
<alecw1> locally or SSH
<jrib> ssh
<jrib> both would work, but you asked about doing it over ssh, so this way we can make sure it works
<alecw1> caitlin@caitlin-laptop:~$ gnome-screensaver-command -l
<alecw1> ** Message: Screensaver is not running!
<alecw1> :(
<jrib> you use gnome?
<alecw1> yes
<jrib> see if it works locally
<alecw1> yup, it does.
<alecw1> caitlin@caitlin-laptop:~$ gnome-screensaver-command --lock
<alecw1> ** Message: Screensaver is not running!
<alecw1> that doesn't work either.
<jrib> quick question, why do you want to do this?  The employee can just enter his password anyway
<alecw1> Our computers are all password protected by us, they are logged in 24/7
<alecw1> :)
<alecw1> We've had a few problems lately
<jrib> ah, well what does 'echo $DISPLAY' return on ssh now?
<alecw1> :0.0
<jrib> hmm, I wonder how it check for the screensaver
<alecw1> :0.0 (locally)
<alecw1> any ideas, jrib?
<jrib> going to look at the source real quick
<alecw1> mmk, thanks. :)
<jrib> though https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StudentControlPanelSpec claims to have this feature
<alecw1> Aurgh. I'd have to go through each of our 40+ computers. :P
<alecw1> SSH would be easier. :)
<jrib> so you're on caitlin-laptop and ssh'ed into aleclaptop?
<alecw1> no, I'm on aleclaptop, SSHing to caitlin-laptop
<jrib> can caitlin sudo on aleclaptop?
<alecw1> sorry?
<jrib> you're ssh'ed as the user "caitlin" into the computer "aleclaptop".  Is the caitlin user able to use "sudo"?
<alecw1> No, I'm on ALECLAPTOP, logged in as "alec" (my machine). I'm SSHing into "caitlin-laptop" as "caitlin".
<jrib> oops, that's what I meant, can caitlin sudo on caitlin-laptop?
<alecw1> yes.
<alecw1> well, I can.
<jrib> ok
<jrib> on caitlin-laptop, there is gnome running, correct?
<alecw1> yes
<jrib> is the caitlin user logged into gnome on caitlin-laptop?
<alecw1> yes
<jrib> k, did you test 'gnome-screensaver-command -l' as caitlin on caitlin-laptop locally?
<alecw1> one sec.
<alecw1> ok, yes, it works perfectly.
<jrib> k, gnome-screensaver-command seems to use dbus, mnaybe that's the issue
<alecw1> hmm. no idea what that means.... :)
<alecw1> Does that mean this isn't possible?
<alecw1> :(
<jrib> no, it means we need to do some research :)
<jrib> you understand c?
<alecw1> a little. :)
<alecw1> I've done lots of PHP.
<alecw1> similar.
<alecw1> You know, it's not that big of a deal, I don't want to waste your time.
<jrib> well i was kind of interested
<jrib> look into launching dbus in your ssh session
<alecw1> >_>
<alecw1> how? :)
<jrib> try 'dbus-monitor', what happens?
<alecw1> on SSH or local?
<alecw1> or on caitlin-laptop?
<jrib> on ssh
<alecw1> caitlin@caitlin-laptop:~$ dbus-monitor
<alecw1> signal sender=org.freedesktop.DBus -> dest=:1.12 path=/org/freedesktop/DBus; interface=org.freedesktop.DBus; member=NameAcquired
<alecw1>    string ":1.12"
<alecw1> method call sender=:1.12 -> dest=org.freedesktop.DBus path=/org/freedesktop/DBus; interface=org.freedesktop.DBus; member=AddMatch
<alecw1>    string "type='method_call'"
<alecw1> method call sender=:1.12 -> dest=org.freedesktop.DBus path=/org/freedesktop/DBus; interface=org.freedesktop.DBus; member=AddMatch
<alecw1>    string "type='method_return'"
<alecw1> method call sender=:1.12 -> dest=org.freedesktop.DBus path=/org/freedesktop/DBus; interface=org.freedesktop.DBus; member=AddMatch
<alecw1>    string "type='error'"
<jrib> k close that
<jrib> see what 'dbus-launch' does
<alecw1> caitlin@caitlin-laptop:~$ dbus-launch
<alecw1> DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS=unix:abstract=/tmp/dbus-Ge013ulYJe,guid=8dd8640d06cd9f1356fc520046b75f5b
<alecw1> DBUS_SESSION_BUS_PID=7355
<alecw1> caitlin@caitlin-laptop:~$
<jrib> k, try 'gnome-screensaver-command -l' again
<alecw1> caitlin@caitlin-laptop:~$ gnome-screensaver-command -l
<alecw1> ** Message: Screensaver is not running!
<alecw1> caitlin@caitlin-laptop:~$
<jrib> dbus-launch 'gnome-screensaver-command -l'
<jrib> try that
<alecw1> caitlin@caitlin-laptop:~$ dbus-launch 'gnome-screensaver-command -l
<alecw1> >
<alecw1> just gave me that arrow. :P
<jrib> forgot the ' at the end
<alecw1> caitlin@caitlin-laptop:~$ dbus-launch gnome-screensaver-command -l
<alecw1> ** Message: Screensaver is not running!
<jrib> I have to go now, I might play with it some more later, but don't know what to do offhand.  You might want to try #ubuntu again later or #gnome
<jrib> there's also #gnome on the GIMPNet network
<alecw1> ok
<alecw1> thnx
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-08-07
<Xoris^> soundray, what problems, the same error you get with that program or what? note that i put everything on the same line but you need a couple of newlines in the actual .c file
<soundray> Xoris^: I put newlines before the int main, after the { and before the }
<Xoris^> soundray: that's correct... what about the error
<soundray> Xoris^: I get "incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function 'printf'
<Xoris^> soundray: ah, erm, that's my fault, you need to also #include <stdio.h>
<soundray> Xoris^: ah okay, it compiles now and puts out 10.3 when run
<soundray> Xoris^: no message during the compilation
<Xoris^> soundray: then it compiled... if you run a.out, you should get "10" printed. anyway it means your libraries themselves are probably fine
<soundray> Xoris^: yes, so far so good
<soundray> Xoris^: fwiw, I've pasted the whole error on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32924
<soundray> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<soundray> I guess I'll do that ^^. I'm desperate enough. Even though it would be nice to know what the issue is, because it'll certainly crop up again...
<Xoris^> soundray: can you pastebin that .c file too?
<Xoris^> soundray: i'm not even sure that will help, to be honest
<Xoris^> by the way, bear with me as my connection right now is extremely slow and i have some 30 seconds lag and can barely reach the web
<soundray> Xoris^: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32926  - I'm patient & grateful for your input
<Xoris^> soundray: try compiling that file manually (perhaps copy it somewhere else in your home first) with gcc -lm airy.c
<Xoris^> soundray: and find out what command line is being used by the Makefile to compile it (something like grep airy Makefile if there is a Makefile in that directory, otherwise go to the root of the source tree and "find Makefile | xargs -n 1 grep airy")
<Xoris^> soundray: on my own machine, compiling it manually result in obvious linker errors, since all those "bess*" function it uses do not exist, but no fabs() or sqrt() problems
<soundray> Xoris^: same here, no fabs/sqrt related stuff
<Xoris^> soundray: then it must be something in the Makefile, for sure...
<soundray> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/32928 for the find/grep output...
<soundray> Xoris^: I think you've given me a valuable hint there. I'll strip it down in the cmake step and compile only the bare stuff on both machines, and see if that works.
<Xoris^> soundray: the output there is not very useful, because it just uses "make" again... so you need to find where in the makefile (and in which makefile) the rule for making '.o' files is
<soundray> Xoris^: I really think that the issue is in the Makefiles now. Thank you so much for your time, I've got something to try out now.
<Xoris^> soundray: well you'd still need to find out why the makefiles are different though (if they are). but it's not unlikely that the configure script is not too well-made, and got confused by some very trivial difference between the two machines
<soundray> Xoris^: indeed, it's not been written with much attention to portability.
<CheeseGardener> soundray, are you here?
<soundray> yes
<soundray> Where did you save your iso?
<CheeseGardener> /media/ExHD/Linux Backup ISOs/
<CheeseGardener> aptoncd-20070806-CD1-1.iso
<CheeseGardener> that's the filename
<soundray> CheeseGardener: in the terminal, do a 'cd /media/ExHD/Linux\ Backup\ ISOs'
<soundray> Got it?
<CheeseGardener> yeah
<soundray> Do a 'pwd'
<soundray> What does it say?
<CheeseGardener> No such file or directory
<soundray> Don't copy the quote marks
<soundray> What's going on?
<CheeseGardener> ok I got it to work
<soundray> What does it say?
<CheeseGardener> by pulling the folder after cd
<CheeseGardener> steve@steve-laptop:/media/ExHD/Linux Backup ISOs$
<soundray> CheeseGardener: look, you're wasting my time if you do something other than I asked you to.
<CheeseGardener> I thought that's what you wanted me to do.
<CheeseGardener> Sorry.
<CheeseGardener> I'll do it again then
<soundray> Now do a
<soundray> NO
<soundray> Listen
<CheeseGardener> oh ok
<soundray> Now do a 'sudo mount -o loop aptoncd-20070806-CD1-1.iso /mnt && echo SUCCESS'
<soundray> What does it say?
<CheeseGardener> SUCCESS
<soundray> Now do a 'cd /mnt ; ls' (don'
<soundray> Now do a 'cd /mnt ; ls' (don't copy the ' marks)
<CheeseGardener> ok, I did the one with the ' marks
<CheeseGardener> and it just puts me at a blank prompt
<soundray> CheeseGardener: I said DON'T use the quote marks. They are just there to indicate the beginning and end of what you're supposed to type.
<soundray> CheeseGardener: do a Ctrl-C and try again
<CheeseGardener> ok
<CheeseGardener> it worked now
<soundray> Did it list your .deb files?
<CheeseGardener> aptoncd.info  Packages      Packages.gz         Release
<CheeseGardener> packages      Packages.bz2  README.diskdefines
<CheeseGardener> that's what it did
<soundray> Do a 'cd packages ; ls'
<CheeseGardener> now it lists them
<soundray> Do a 'sudo cp *.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/'
<CheeseGardener> ok... it brought me to a blank prompt
<CheeseGardener> wait..
<CheeseGardener> it brought my back to the same prompt again... and gave me some sort of error message that disappeared
<CheeseGardener> are you there?
<soundray> Yes
<CheeseGardener> ok  I thought something happened with GAIM
<CheeseGardener> when I type that, it does nothing
<soundray> Can you scroll up to see the message?
<CheeseGardener> it has a blank prompt and then goes to the normal:
<CheeseGardener> steve@steve-laptop:/mnt/packages$
<soundray> CheeseGardener: okay, it has worked probably. Now you want to get a list of those packages so you can apt-get install them, right?
<CheeseGardener> um... I thought the CD would install them?
<soundray> CheeseGardener: it would, if it was a proper CD. Since you've stored it as an iso, we have to use a different procedure.
<CheeseGardener> ok.
<soundray> ls | cut -d "_" -f 1 | tr "\n" " " | xargs -n 1 apt-get install
<CheeseGardener> alright. You know, I think I'm just going to manually install some of these things.
<soundray> That's the command that will do that. Make sure you're still in /mnt/packages/ and you type absolutely every character in that line. Spaces are vital
<CheeseGardener> I'll save the command
<CheeseGardener> if I need it someday :)
<soundray> Okay, good luck. Dinner time for me now.
<CheeseGardener> Thanks though :)
<CheeseGardener> cya soundray.
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-08-08
<N3432> now it works in amarok but not in rhythymbox
<jrib> k
<jrib> right click on the file and go to "open with" and choose totem
<N3432> it works now
<jrib> great
<N3432> is there a good theme manager
<N3432> this is a fresh install and  i basically need to set everything up lol
<N3432> why does rhythym box not work
<jrib> close rhythmbox and open it again
<N3432> i did
<jrib> hmm it should work in rhythmbox if it worked in totem
<N3432> is their a program in linux to change the wallpaper every x amount of minutes
<N3432> i have so many questions lol.
<jrib> wallpaper-tray
<N3432> yea just found that.
<N3432> i need a music player with a database
<N3432> but i dont like amarok.
<jrib> have you installed "ubuntu-restricted-extras"?
<jrib> That should get you everything you need
<N3432> yes
<jrib> what does 'apt-cache policy gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly' return?
<N3432> can rhythym box use  xinempeg
<jrib> no
<jrib> it's gstreamer afaik
<N3432> is it the best database music player for windows?
<N3432> linux**
<jrib> "best" is subjective
<N3432> whats a good one?
<jrib> I like using mpd
<jrib> but rhythmbox works fine too
<N3432> whats mpd
<jrib> !info mpd
<ubotu> mpd: Music Player Daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.2-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 127 kB, installed size 404 kB
<N3432> gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly:
<N3432>   Installed: 0.10.5-0ub
<N3432> does it have a gui ?
<jrib> it has several frontends
<jrib> N3432: close rhythmbox
<jrib> then run 'ps -ef | grep rhythmbox'
<N3432> now it works..
<jrib> oh
<N3432> what do the front ends look like?
<jrib> sonata is a nice gui one
<jrib> there are all kinds, google for "music player dameon", they should have a list
<N3432> how do i build from source again ?
<N3432> jrib, ping.
<jrib> hi
<jrib> N3432: what are you building?
<ahmadsaifan> hello
<nalioth> hi
<ahmadsaifan> Can you help me
<ahmadsaifan> who is here that can help me?
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-classroom.log
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-08-09
<jrib> k, you're talking about 2 ./configure scripts right?
<jrib> one from?  the other from?
<sanguisde2> I am talking about configureing wesnoth, when I installed LIBSDL_IMAGE from source it worked fine, after I manualy installed the dependecies
<jrib> oh
<sanguisde2> ] but when I installedis using the snaptic package manger, wesnoth's ./configre script could not find it
<jrib> so you ended up building libsdl-image
<sanguisde2> yeah but now I have to rebuild SDL_MIXER as well
<jrib> do 'dpkg -L libsdl-image1.2-dev' and see where it goes
<sanguisde2> /usr/share/doc/libsdl-image1.2-dev
<jrib> that's all it lists?
<jrib> there should be stuff ini /usr/include/ and /usr/lib
<sanguisde2> http://pastebin.com/d731b0563
<jrib> k, that's where it puts it
<jrib> where did it go when you installed it from source?
<sanguisde2> /usr/local/lib
<jrib> ./configure should be looking in /usr/lib and /usr/local/lib then
<jrib> I'm on 56k so I can't download and try here, but you might want to look at debian/rules and see if there is anything special there
<jrib> what does this command return: which pkg-config
<sanguisde2> /usr/bin/pkg-config
<jrib> k, that's not it then.  You can try reading ./configure and seeing what it does
<sanguisde2> should  chnage ac_default_prefix=/usr/local  to /usr/share?
<jrib> no, it's not likely to be an issue with ./configure I'm guessing
<jrib> you can try to see if it matters though, it would be /usr though, not /usr/share
<sanguisde2> I sould clarify adn see if this helps I am running ./configure --datadir=/usr/share/games/wesnoth
<sanguisde2> I just modifiled the configure and it did nothing for the  install
<jrib> sanguisde2: look at what it actually does to test if libsdl image is present
<sanguisde2> ok
<jrib> sanguisde2: did ./configure work when you did 'apt-get source' btw?
<sanguisde2> I had an IP time out
<sanguisde2> stwice
<sanguisde2> which is sad becase I have well ofver 3mbs
<sanguisde2> ah hah
<sanguisde2> it asisa looking int the SDL prefix
<sanguisde2> jrib: I had to modify the sdl-config file
<jrib> oh
<sanguisde2> and change the profix
<sanguisde2> to just /usr
<jrib> I see, weird because ./configure usually checks both but oh well
<jrib> have to go now, glad you sorted it out
<sanguisde2> thanx for all your help
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-08-10
<jmchaffie> I's here :)
<jrib> hi
<jrib> what do you mean by "tried several sym links"?
<jmchaffie> hello, thanks for helping me out...
<jmchaffie> well several sites gave varied symbolic links to try.. I've tried them all, no luck
<jrib> I see
<jmchaffie> I've tried java 5 and 6, with the plugin packages.. and still no luck
<jrib> well, do this: sudo aptitude purge sun-java5-plugin && sudo aptitude install sun-java5-plugin
<jmchaffie> keeps reporting I have java 1.4.2
<jmchaffie> ok just a sec
<jrib> or do you want 6?
<jrib> k, just let me know if you chose 5 or 6 after
<jmchaffie> makes no difference to me.. 5 is fine, most websites and web apps work with 5
<jrib> k, doesn't really matter
<jrib> I just need to know which :)
<jmchaffie> it just finished reinstalling the plugin
<jmchaffie> should I try firefox now?
<jrib> ok
<jrib> now, close firefox
<jmchaffie> ok
<jrib> ok now in a terminal, what does this return: ps -ef  | grep firefox
<jmchaffie> 1000     31633 31343  0 20:22 pts/0    00:00:00 grep firefox
<jmchaffie> interesting
<jrib> ok, now start firefox
<jrib> working?
<jmchaffie> ok...
<jmchaffie> when I go test it a suns site... it still tells me I'm running 1.4.2
<jmchaffie> I'm running 32-bit feisty if that helps any...
<jrib> http://www.java.com/en/download/help/testvm.xml here you mean?
<jmchaffie> yes
<jrib> argh, I don't have java installed on this machine, so I'll need you to read some stuff to me, what does this return:  update-java-alternatives --help
<jmchaffie> update-java-alternatives [--jre]  [--plugin]  [ -t|--test|-v|--verbose] 
<jmchaffie>            -l|--list [<jname>] 
<jmchaffie>            -s|--set <jname>
<jmchaffie>            -a|--auto
<jmchaffie>            -h|-?|--help
<jrib> does it says "list" somewhere?
<jrib> k, now do: update-java-alternatives --list
<jmchaffie> java-1.5.0-sun 53 /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun
<jmchaffie> java-6-sun 63 /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<jmchaffie> java-gcj 1041 /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj
<jmchaffie> is there a way to purge the other ones perhaps?
<jrib> k, now do: sudo update-java-alternatives --set java-6-sun     (we'll choose 6)
<jmchaffie> ok
<jmchaffie> done
<jrib> alright, now show me:  ls -l /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<jrib> if it's really long, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and give me a link
<jmchaffie> ok .. hold on.. not really long, but using pastebin...
<jmchaffie> ok
<jmchaffie> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/33200/
<jrib> run this command: dpkg -S /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<jmchaffie> it says not found
<jrib> ok, now run this: sudo rm /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<jmchaffie> ok it took that
<jrib> now close firefox and start it again
<jmchaffie> HEY! :) Java version 1.6.0!! Thanks a mint! of course sun wants me to get update 2 but who gives a rip! lol.. Man I really appreciate it. Nothing was working!
<jmchaffie> so by removing that plugin, it forced it to use the other one we installed?
<jrib> yeah
<jrib> firefox uses the first one it finds
<jmchaffie> That makes sense now. Well like I said, thanks a mint. I really appreciate you taking the time to help me out.
<jrib> np
<jmchaffie> I'm gonna go take an online test that needs java... lol take care.
<jrib> gl
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-classroom.log
<HarKoT> hello world
<Bosambo> Jrib?
<jrib> hi Bosambo
<jrib> debian packages from debian.org on ubuntu tend to break your system
<Bosambo> Ah
<jrib> did you add the debian repository to your sources.list or install manually?
<Bosambo> Manually...
<jrib> how many?
<Bosambo> 3
<Bosambo> libc6
<jrib> ah ok, that's not bad then, just revert back to the ubuntu version
<Bosambo> Oh...sweet
* jrib hopes apt-get will cooperate
<jrib> lets do libc6 first then
<jrib> what does this return atm: apt-cache policy libc6
<Bosambo> Installed: 2.6.1-1
<Bosambo>   Candidate: 2.6.1-1
<Bosambo>   Version table:
<Bosambo>  *** 2.6.1-1 0
<Bosambo>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Bosambo>      2.5-0ubuntu14 0
<Bosambo>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main Packages
<Bosambo>         500 http://mirrors.kernel.org feisty/main Packages
<Bosambo> Oops...
<jrib> k, to have apt-get install the ubuntu package, just do:  sudo apt-get install libc6=2.5-0ubuntu14
<Bosambo> Erm...ok it's telling me it will REMOVE a giant list of packages including everything to do with gstreamer, OpenOffice, gnome-terminal, firefox....to name a few
<jrib> erm
<jrib> what were the other two packages you installed?
<Bosambo> I decided to change that to: sudo aptitude install libc6=2.5-0ubuntu14...and its just showing the two packages to DOWNGRADE
<Bosambo> Not trying to uninstall everything else
<Bosambo> It wants to downgrade libglib2.0-0 as well
<Bosambo> the last package I installed was gtk+-2.10.13-dev
<Bosambo> or something like that
<jrib> as long as it's downgrading to ubuntu versions that seems fine, you can pastebin the output if you want
<Bosambo> No output...it seemed to just go fine...cheers...that seems to have done it!
<jrib> k, yeah stick to ubuntu packages
<jrib> apt-get build-dep gimp   should give you the dependencies you need
<Bosambo> Will do
<Bosambo> Thanks a lot man
#ubuntu-classroom 2007-08-12
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-classroom.log
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-classroom.log
<Jordan_U> cjae_, So just to make sure, the computer doesn't boot right now, correct?
<Jordan_U> Or rather Ubuntu doesn't boot correctly
<cjae_> Jordan_U, no boots fine
<cjae_> just seeing fail messges during reboot that want to clear up
<cjae_> want to know the differences between the two quiets in menu.lst
<cjae_> I see I failed during reboot and tried to see what it is in line with and think it was firestarter
<Jordan_U> cjae_, Oh, you can ignore my comment on chrooting then, what two quiets?
<cjae_> there is a quiet in kernel boot options by splash
<cjae_> and there is a quiet under or above initrd
<cjae_> the fail messages is why I wanted rid of the dumb splash screens
<cjae_> does removing splash also remove the reboot splash screen?
<Jordan_U> Yes
<Jordan_U> I don't have any quiet option for my initrd line and I have never seen one before
<cjae_> I am using xubuntu
<cjae_> sorry might be specific to that
<cjae_> that channel is basically dead
<Jordan_U> I can't see how it would be
<cjae_> while quiet at least
<Jordan_U> cjae_, removing splash should let you see any errors at boot, does it?
<cjae_> my menu.lst goes downward title, root, kernel, quiet, initrd
<cjae_> like column direction
<cjae_> yes was just wondering if it is true for term/rebooting
<Jordan_U> I am not sure what you are asking
<cjae_> You know how there is splash at boot and one at shutdown?
<cjae_> I want to know if removing splash removes one at shutdown
<Jordan_U> Yes, it does
<cjae_> ok maybe then I may see the fail messages properly is there a way to find this out without rebooting?
<cjae_> I tried dmesg|tail
<Jordan_U> cjae_, I am not sure
<cjae_> hey you know where I can find help about QoS
<cjae_> on a router with ddwrt
<Jordan_U> Not off hand
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-08-04
<luz3r> So how is everyone here ?
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-08-06
 * ZAXSES wonders where is every one
 * ZAXSES now goan go out with his family fro some urgent work
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-08-07
 * coolbhavi is away: I'm busy
 * coolbhavi is back (gone 00:00:41)
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-08-08
<Blaze_Boy> hi
<darkus> hi
<darkus> when does the lessons start?
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-08-09
<darkus> how to update the codecs?
#ubuntu-classroom 2008-08-10
<JasonSpradlin82> allo
<JasonSpradlin82> anybody around?
<Burgundavia> yep
<JasonSpradlin82> hrm
<JasonSpradlin82> anybody know when the next packaging 101 begins?
* pleia2 changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Ubuntu Open Week is over, thanks for participating! | Information and Logs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek | Next Session: Thursday 14th August at 22:00 UTC: MOTU School Session: Merging Best Practices by Nathan Handler
<JasonSpradlin82> anybody here to answer newbie questions about packaging?
<JasonSpradlin82> this hasn't been a very useful channel for me so far... guess it pays to be here DURING class hours
<pleia2> JasonSpradlin82: you can subscribe to the ubuntu-classroom mailing list, we mail out meeting announcements
<pleia2> the MOTU school puts on classes, some of which address questions from people new to packaging
<pleia2> the proper channel for such questions without a class is probably #ubuntu-motu
<pleia2> they can answer your questions or point you in the right direction
<JasonSpradlin82> thanks... i'm there now
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-08-03
<qwebirc64485> oorweprweo
<qwebirc64485> exit
<qwebirc64485> quit
<Axelman> hey does this channel have a google calendar?
<Axelman> is there a google calendar for this channel?
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<UbuntuNISMO>  anybody can help fixing /etc/network/interfaces ? private me!
<UbuntuNISMO> anybody can help fixing /etc/network/interfaces ? private me!
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-08-04
<delcoyote> hi
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-08-05
<miltermann> date -u
<Brazz> anyone here who could assist me with an ATI driver's problem?
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-08-06
* nhandler changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Ubuntu Classroom || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Packaging/Training || Upcoming: August 6th 6:00 UTC, How to upgrade a package properly (persia) || Run 'date -u' in a terminal to find out the UTC time
<qwebirc62015> test
<persia> Sorry to be late.  Anyone about for a Packaging Training session?  I'll start about 6:30 about updating packages, if there is interest.
<persia> Anyone?
<JamesCharles> !
<Rail> +1
<persia> JamesCharles, Hey.  Since you seem to be the only interested party, is there something other than updating a package that might be interesting to you?
<persia> Rail, Feel free to suggest something as well :)
<JamesCharles> lol, i'm the only one!
<Rail> hmm, maybe compatability between Debian and Ubuntu... :)
<persia> Well, half.  I spoke too soon.
<persia> Rail, Have you read sabdfl's essay about that?  ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarkShuttleworth#What%20about%20binary%20compatibility%20between%20distributions )  I could talk about some specific bits in more detail, or about collaboration between Debian and Ubuntu.
<Rail> persia: as you now, mozilla-devscripts is not in Debian, so using it is an issue...
<persia> For cases like that, where some useful piece of build infrastructure has been developed, it's often a good idea to introduce it for wider use by submitting it to Debian.  In this specific case, it's a bit tricky because of the name.
<Rail> I don't care about binary compatability, it's normal to have different system libs...
<Rail> you mean mozilla part of the package name?
<persia> Yes.  As I understand it, the word "mozilla" is protected in various ways.  I'm not deeply familar with the details.
<Rail> xpi-devtools would be a solution. :)
<persia> Indeed, although it would also need to be something that met the needs of those maintaining the mozilla suite for both Debian and Ubuntu to be useful in Debian.
<persia> I'm not sure it would be the right answer for iceweasel, but it might help for some of the extensions.
<persia> I'd recommend discussion with the Ubuntu Mozilla Team (on #ubuntu-mozillateam) who are vastly more well informed than I.
<Rail> ok
<Rail> is there special tricks in debian/watch for xpi?
<persia> I believe there are some special scripts used to drive the get-orig-source rules.  I don't know if they also provide watch file hooks.  I haven't looked at mozilla-devscripts in at least a year, and I know it's gotten better during that time.
<persia> My areas of expertise are more about creating packages, updating packages, merging packages, splitting packages, adding patches to packages, replacing packages, etc.
<persia> I'm less knowledgeable about things having to do with specific subclasses of packages.
<Rail> np
<DasEi> still probs with time, date - u tells me 7.30 , that's right with you ?
<DasEi> 7.08, sorry
<DasEi> DreamThief: whats your ubuntu-classroom time now ?
<Rail> date --utc :)
<qwebirc89708> hi
<DasEi> k, same as date -u for me, 7.14 now
<alifaan> How to upgrade a package properly already finished?
<qwebirc14883> hi ubuntu :::D
<aboSamoor> Hi, I don't know anything about packaging but I will try to read and understand :)
<mmaret> aboSamoor: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51003
<mmaret> or you can also search for IRC log
<mmaret> and get previous lesson about this subject
<mmaret> aboSamoor: for this morning session (that was a very short one) http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/08/06/
<aboSamoor> mmaret, yeah, I was not precise. I tried the packaging tutorial many times. And every time I fail to sign and upload the packages. I was following the guides with the help of #ubuntu-motu
<mmaret> ok sorry :)
<aboSamoor> mmaret, packaging is not hard but I think it is more depends on experience and this signing problem is really annoying :(
<mmaret> hoo yes!
<stas> hi, is there any workaround to replace dh_lintian in debhelper v.6.0.4?
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-08-08
<qwebirc86422> hello?
#ubuntu-classroom 2009-08-09
<brotherbarnacle> I have a problem with transmission becoming unresponsive when adding torrents. Ubuntu 9.04, up to date. Just added CompizConfig Settings Manager Packet if that is a correlation. Any help?
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-08-09
<TrueCryer_> hi all
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-08-10
<kosaidpo> hezllo is thereany class now
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-08-11
<codexn> ha!guys ,i have a problem ,i want to learn high level assembly ,so i need to install HLA
<codexn> but when i had download it ,i don't know how to setting it
<codexn> anyone can help me,thanks
<nigelb> codexn: You should try asking in #ubuntu.  This is the classroom channel where we have educational sessions.
<codexn> thanks,i will go
<Chaser_> jailbroke my iphone ... wow there is entirely different world out there for jailbroken phones ...
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-08-12
<valsum> here is our instructor, hey daniel
<dholbach> WELCOME EVERYBODY TO THIS SESSION!
<dholbach> Who do we have here for Patch Reviewing and Operation Cleansweep today?
<revolverXD> me
<paultag> dholbach, I'll be in and out, but I'd love to help you guys.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat || Current Session: Packaging Training: Patch Review and Operation Cleansweep - Instructor: dholbach
<dholbach> who else? come on, don't be shy :)
<norax> me
<dholbach> Awesome!
<dholbach> Most importantly, read and bookmark this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReviewersTeam/ReviewGuide
<dholbach> The reason we're working on Operation Cleansweep is simple: we have quite a bunch of bugs with attached patches in Launchpad
<dholbach> The reason for that is simple too: there were times when we are all were very busy, or it was about packages that nobody knew much about, or sometimes "patches" would get attached that weren't really patches, or didn't apply, etc.
<dholbach> there's lots of reasons why we're sitting on this big pile of patches and need to do something about them now
<dholbach> nigelb and others thought long about the problem and came up with the process described on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReviewersTeam/ReviewGuide
<dholbach> basically it works like this:
<dholbach>  - try to reproduce the problem
<dholbach>  - test patch
<dholbach>  - if urgent: get into distro
<dholbach>  - forward upstream if applicable
<dholbach>  - forward to debian if applicable
<dholbach> if it's not so urgent, we can wait for it to get to us via upstream
<dholbach> it's good to get an opinion from somebody who maintains the package either as the software author or as the debian maintainer
<dholbach> are there any questions up until here? :)
<dholbach> all clear? :)
<paultag> dholbach, you might be covering this -- but is there an easy way to search LP for patches that are "unaswered" ?
<dholbach> yes, I'll cover that in a sec :)
<paultag> unanswered *
<dholbach> alright
<dholbach> let's get into patches :)
<dholbach> erm
<dholbach> into bug tags :)
<dholbach> we have a script that tagged lots of bugs with 'patch' to indicate that it's in our queue
<dholbach> if you find out that the patch does not apply or not work or not make sense, use patch-needswork
<dholbach> once you forwarded it upstream and / or debian, use patch-forwarded-upstream and patch-forwarded-debian
<dholbach> once it was accepted there, use patch-accepted-upstream (or patch-accepted-debian)
<dholbach> (that gives a nice todo list for people who want to integrate it into Ubuntu then)
<dholbach> if it gets rejected there, use patch-rejected-upstream (or patch-rejected-debian)
<dholbach> If the patch is unnecessary or addresses something that does not need to be fixed, add tag patch-rejected, give reason in the comments, and if required close the bug to Won't Fix.
<dholbach> paultag: so all patches that weren't answered yet, don't have one of these tags :)
<dholbach> paultag: we have a query for that and it's on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperationCleansweep
<paultag> Ah, awesome.
<paultag> I was just putting one together :P
<dholbach> also do we put together http://daniel.holba.ch/review/example.html :-D
<dholbach> if you want to put that on your webpage, that'd be nice :)
<dholbach> does the process generally make sense? or are there any questions about it?
<dholbach> some people wondered why we used so many tags - it's simply because we want to make a statement about all these patches - right now it just looks like there's 2000 patches dangling there
<dholbach> but we don't know much about the individual statuses
<dholbach> I realise that some of the points I mentioned above sound easy but can be hairy
<dholbach> for example "test the patch"
<dholbach> or "forward upstream"
<dholbach> or "if applicable"
<norax> how long do we have to wait to upstream? or how do you define urgent?.
<dholbach> norax: exactly :)
<dholbach> for that reason we set up https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReviewersTeam/KnowledgeBase - it has short articles on almost all of these questions
<dholbach> norax: your questions are tough :)
<dholbach> obviously it's all about striking the balance between "getting important information from upstream" vs "getting the fix into Ubuntu because it fixes a real problem"
<dholbach> it goes without saying that the closer we are to upstream the better for everybody
<dholbach> but you know, there's release deadlines, there's people going on holidays, and sometimes there's thousands of users bitten by the bug
<dholbach> on the other hand there's patches that are huge and don't make sense to you or make integral changes
<dholbach> if you're unsure, ask somebody else
<dholbach> if the patch really needs to go into Ubuntu (while being discussed upstream), make use of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess
<dholbach> norax: I know this was hand-wavy, but does it answer the question somewhat?
<norax> yes, thx
<dholbach> if you have an obvious fix that fixes a HUGE and IMMEDIATE problem, forward it upstream and get it into Ubuntu ASAP :)
<dholbach> I realise that sometimes it's a bit harder to say :)
<dholbach> are there any more questions?
<devildante> Can we sponsorship a patch that is not ours?
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> it's important the patch was tested and makes sense
<dholbach> the easier for the sponsors the patch is, the better
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> if there are no more questions, we could just all go and join #ubuntu-reviews and work on a few patches and bugs together
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperationCleansweep has the link you need in bright yellow
<dholbach> was there anything else that seemed unclear or whooly?
<revolverXD> i guess is should not try that if im quite a new user to linux?
<dholbach> revolverXD: if you're not afraid of playing around with patches and trying things out, then it should be fine
<dholbach> any other questions?
<rsajdok> dholbach: you might be covering this "once you forwarded it upstream and / or debian"
<dholbach> rsajdok: what is your question? how to forward something to debian or upstream?
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debian/Bugs for example explains how to forward bugs and patches to debian
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Upstream/GNOME does the same thing for gnome
<rsajdok> dholbach: yes, how to forward patch to upstream?
<dholbach> plus there's always people in #ubuntu-bugs or #ubuntu-reviews who can help you with that
<dholbach> it makes sense to have a look for existing bugs already that discuss the problem
<rsajdok> dholbach: ok, thanks
<dholbach> in the case of debian you send an email
<dholbach> in the case of gnome (and lots of others), you need a login for their bugtracker
<dholbach> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libpcap/+bug/523349 is an example of that
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 523349 in libpcap (Debian) (and 1 other project) "Bad /sys path to text-based usbmon (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 29)" [Unknown,Fix released]
<dholbach> as you can see the bug is in ubuntu and debian
<dholbach> so Launchpad can (once you
<dholbach> forward the bug/patch and added that info to the bug in LP)
<dholbach> keep track of the bug report
<dholbach> and give you updates about the status
<dholbach> does it all make sense so far? :)
<dholbach> if not, you can all complain to nigelb
<dholbach> alright - I suggest we all hang out in #ubuntu-reviews now and each pick a few bugs off the list of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OperationCleansweep
<rsajdok> dholbach: ok:)
<dholbach> if there's any questions coming up, we can have a look at them together
<dholbach> thanks a lot for all the good questions so far
<ClassBot> There are are 10 minutes remaining in the current session.
<norax> when you submit a path to debian, I suppose that you send them the debdiff. But what is the standard type of file to be submitted upstream?
<dholbach> norax: just a diff -    diff -ruN old-directory new-directory > patch     should normally do
<ClassBot> There are are 5 minutes remaining in the current session.
<dholbach> (or: diff -u old-file new-file)
<norax> thanks. It seems that session is finishing so thanks for your speech.
<dholbach> thanks norax
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-classroom to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom || Support in #ubuntu || Upcoming Schedule: http://is.gd/8rtIi
<paultag> thanks dholbach!
<devildante> thanks dholbach :)
<dholbach> let's continue in #ubuntu-reviews
<nigelb> thanks dholbach
 * nigelb hugs dholbach :)
<dholbach> nigelb: good timing :-P
<MrLuca_> ciao
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-08-13
<qwebirc84832> hello?
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-08-14
<kman_> exit
<Unnheulu> a
#ubuntu-classroom 2010-08-15
<Hutley_> bbl
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-08-09
<Guest7900> Welcome to the Ubuntu Classroom
<qwebirc9543> good afternoon
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-08-10
<blue0125> join #ubuntu-classroom-chat
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-08-12
<handle> anybody here who uses Lernid? I have a quick question
<SHVELO> Is anyone here?
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-08-13
<wayne7> How do you make Ubuntu Synaptic package instal Linux programs downloaded from various websites?
#ubuntu-classroom 2011-08-14
<liquidsnakeX_> hi
<liquidsnakeX_> i have a question
<jmarsden> liquidsnakex: This is a classroom for scheduled classes.  For support, ask in #ubuntu
<jmarsden> !classroom
<ubot2> The Ubuntu Classroom is a project which aims to tutor users about Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Xubuntu through biweekly sessions in #ubuntu-classroom - For more information visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Classroom
#ubuntu-classroom 2012-08-07
<no1> hola
<Strategist> Shalom
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello, no1
<Lighter> #irc.ubuntu.com
#ubuntu-classroom 2012-08-11
<stefannnnnnnnnnn> can someone give me the schedule cuz mine is empty ?
#ubuntu-classroom 2012-08-12
<Sangimed> Hi
<tavish3>           http://is.gd/8rtIi || Questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat ||
<davidhurwich> hello
